# My own Tegu t-shirt



## isdrake (Sep 8, 2010)

I made this t-shirt for myself.  It's a photoshopped photo of our Tegu Whisky. I _love _ her pose.


Because some people are interested in this shirt it's now available on spreadshirt.  

US: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://isdrake.spreadshirt.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://isdrake.spreadshirt.com/</a><!-- m -->
Europe: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://isdrake.spreadshirt.se/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://isdrake.spreadshirt.se/</a><!-- m -->

If anyone is interested in getting a t-shirt (or any other clothes available on spreadshirt) with your own Tegu or any other reptile I can help you out. Because this was fun. 

What I need is a good photo. I won't charge anything for the work but I will put it on spreadshirt. And buying the shirt from there is the only way you will be able to get it.


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice. With your artistic ability and affinity for reptiles, you could probably make a bit of money doing graphic design work for some folks...


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, I like the curled pose too. Nice picture and t-shirt, I'd definitely wear one.


----------



## Jer723 (Sep 9, 2010)

very nice! it looks great!


----------



## kaa (Sep 9, 2010)

Any way you would be willing to sell some shirts? or at least let us copy the idea?


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 9, 2010)

See what I'm saying, Isdrake? Maybe you and Bobby should come together on a Tegutalk shirt? I know that idea's been kicked around before...


----------



## ashesc212 (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow, that's a beautiful t-shirt! I love the pose too!


----------



## Stef41 (Sep 9, 2010)

Are you taking orders?! :mrgreen:


----------



## isdrake (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind comments. This was a fun project for me and I can't wait to wear my t-shirt at the next expo.


----------



## isdrake (Sep 11, 2010)

slideaboot said:


> See what I'm saying, Isdrake? Maybe you and Bobby should come together on a Tegutalk shirt? I know that idea's been kicked around before...



That sounds like fun.  But aren't there a Tegutalk shirt already?

No offence to Bobby but he could really need some help with his homepage. It looks terrible, haha.


----------



## CaseyUndead (Sep 17, 2010)

That looks awesome! I think i want to try to make one with my tegu on it sometime... Maybe one that says "my tegu ate my homework" or something.


----------

